# Free Knitting Pattern: Oszilla Scarf



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all,
I published another free scarf pattern on my blog: http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2014/04/oszilla-scarf.html
It's knitted from side to side with short rows forming a wavy curve.


----------



## D'fly (Oct 6, 2012)

WOW, thank you for sharing your pattern


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing and welcome to KP.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you its beautiful


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, sramkin. That is gorgeous.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

How beautiful, love it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I LOVE it... it's so unusual!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Both of your scarves are beautiful.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you all!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Love the wavy edgexx


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

how pretty that is!!


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you very much for your pattern, I love it


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

I love it! Thanks for sharing your pattern!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Sooo pretty, thanks so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful shawl! Thank you very much for the shawl pattern, which I already downloaded. 

I see it in school colors. Great creation.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

This is gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for the beautiful pattern !


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for sharing! That is a very pretty scarf.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Very pretty! Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, sramkin. This is a lovely pattern.
Hannet


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. It's s lovely shawl and I am beginning an addiction to shawl knitting. I have been told that there is no cure!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful, thank you!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

That is very cute! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Beautiful, thanks!!!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

I just looked at your blog - you are VERY talented! Your work is so beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its lovely, love the wave effect.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Oooh, so pretty!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

:thumbup: Very unique!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words about my pattern


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that came out really pretty! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback.
Glad you liked it.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty! Great color!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful scarf and thanks for sharing your pattern with us.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Very pretty! - Goodness I already commented on your shawl eight months ago but did so again today. I like it doubly well.


----------

